# [Taiwan NR] Square-1 avg: 13.45 Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)



## Jimmy Liu (May 13, 2015)

I was quite nervous at that time, my hands were shaking.

I didn't even notice that there were a lot of people watching.

Good avg for me though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 20, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 20, 2015)

Nice averages!


----------

